# I could have lived my whole life...



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

...without knowing how bad venison kidneys smell. uke:


Sometimes ignorance really is bliss, eh?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did the dogs love them? I bet they did!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

All kidneys stink!!!!! Like stale pee!!! Its so gross!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i haven't smelled venison kidneys yet, but in my world ....pork kidneys win for stinkiness.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just don't put them in a food processor like I did...I am scarred for life.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Just don't put them in a food processor like I did...I am scarred for life.


i think you were scarred way before that.

you took to raw faster than your dogs...LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Just don't put them in a food processor like I did...I am scarred for life.


Did you ever use the food processor afterwards? LOL...So far I've only handled lamb and cow kidneys...I hold my breath every time uke:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did the dogs love them? I bet they did!



Of course they did! Though, to be fair, the definition my dogs use for "foods they love" seems to be "all items that fit in dogs' mouths, and all items that COULD fit in dogs' mouths given moderate effort." They meet chicken, turkey, duck, beef, fish, lamb, pork, and organs with equal enthusiasm. :noidea:




magicre said:


> i haven't smelled venison kidneys yet, but in my world ....pork kidneys win for stinkiness.


I took all the organs I had in the bottom of my freezer out to repackage them now that my dogs can actually EAT organs...of the beef, lamb, venison, and moose organs, the venison kidneys were FOR SURE the worst. 


Aren't there some less smelly organs?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Did you ever use the food processor afterwards? LOL...So far I've only handled lamb and cow kidneys...I hold my breath every time uke:


WELL I washed it really well after! It wasn't even mine... hehehe


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

While on the organ subject, is it better to intro one organ completely (e.g. build up tolerance for liver to the 5% of total diet) before moving on to another organ, or to add small amounts of 2+ organs at a time and build up to the total of 10% organ?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> WELL I washed it really well after! It wasn't even mine... hehehe



Note to self: DO NOT lend appliances to Sprocket under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES. :tongue:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Note to self: DO NOT lend appliances to Sprocket under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES. :tongue:



HEY I RETURNED IT CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> HEY I RETURNED IT CLEAN! :biggrin:


i would lend you anything you want. but note to self: i would never want it back.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> While on the organ subject, is it better to intro one organ completely (e.g. build up tolerance for liver to the 5% of total diet) before moving on to another organ, or to add small amounts of 2+ organs at a time and build up to the total of 10% organ?


i started Snorkels on liver the first day on raw and went from there. Parker seems to be taking to it just as well. Rebel farts mightily and has gooey poop sometimes but i just ignore it. I have given them all different organs from the very first. But i guess not all dogs can do that. i say if yours can, go for it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i would lend you anything you want. but note to self: i would never want it back.


Fine with me! Free stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i would lend you anything you want. but note to self: i would never want it back.


yep, she might decide to cuisinart a bull penis/testicle.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> HEY I RETURNED IT CLEAN! :biggrin:



Um, counsel for MYSELF would submit that no appliance that has come into intimate contact with kidneys should be allowed to be characterized as "clean". 

:tongue:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> yep, she might decide to cuisinart a bull penis/testicle.



Nah - that would ruin the dental benefits of the penis!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> yep, she might decide to cuisinart a bull penis/testicle.


Hey now. I just needed Sprocket to eat his organs! This was the ONLY WAY!! 

I wouldn't chop stuff up out of pure curiousity...or would I?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Um, counsel for MYSELF would submit that no appliance that has come into intimate contact with kidneys should be allowed to be characterized as "clean".
> 
> :tongue:


scrubbed, then soaked in bleach, then ran through the dishwasher with out leaving an odor...it WAS CLEAN! DAMN IT! :tongue:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the warning, I will be feeding kidney OUTSIDE when the time comes lol


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ew.. I haven't had the pleasure of smelling deer kidneys yet, but the beef kidneys I have are gross. I mean, they're not like clear your whole kitchen out gross, but they aren't pleasant! Organs in general gross me out.. they're so slippy.. and bloody.. bleh!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Ew.. I haven't had the pleasure of smelling deer kidneys yet, but the beef kidneys I have are gross. I mean, they're not like clear your whole kitchen out gross, but they aren't pleasant! Organs in general gross me out.. they're so slippy.. and bloody.. bleh!


Have you ever gutted a fresh rooster? They have BIG cahones that look like white kidneys. Freaking nasty but the dogs love them.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I had pork kidneys but they didn't smell bad at all. Is it when you cut into them that they smell? I have cut into beef kidneys before but those weren't too bad. I feed the pork kidneys whole and Buck just slurps them down without chewing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't fed pork kidneys, but I haven't noticed any smell to the beef kidneys. And I don't think they are too slimy - spleen still grosses me out so I try to feed it frozen. The blood is just so thick it's more like paste than regular blood.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Nah - that would ruin the dental benefits of the penis!


I thought this comment was going to send this thread into a whole new direction, al la the Trail of Terror thread...


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I thought this comment was going to send this thread into a whole new direction, al la the Trail of Terror thread...


:lol:


Alas, all my dreams of hijacking my own thread have been dashed. 


Though I must say, dogs have all the luck sometimes. There are no amount of...bully sticks...I could chew that would eliminate the need for me to brush my teeth. arty:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I had pork kidneys but they didn't smell bad at all. Is it when you cut into them that they smell? I have cut into beef kidneys before but those weren't too bad. I feed the pork kidneys whole and Buck just slurps them down without chewing.



Nope, they smell PERIOD. I wasn't cutting into them, just moving them into sturdier, labelled bags. 

They are SERIOUSLY rank. I will be doing the next set of organ redistribution outside. This should have the bonus effect of solidifying my neighbours' belief that I am, in fact, some kind of serial killer/psychopath. :biggrin:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Have you ever gutted a fresh rooster? They have BIG cahones that look like white kidneys. Freaking nasty but the dogs love them.


Can't say that I've had that pleasure hahah.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am feeding pork kidney and I honestly didn't notice any smell as I was cutting them up. I have to feed them frozen so the only time I would be able to notice is when I have to cut them up. Maybe my nose isn't as good as you all? Anyway I am not complaining since it is bad enough to get so intimate with animal organs on a regular basis.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Have you ever gutted a fresh rooster? They have BIG cahones that look like white kidneys. Freaking nasty but the dogs love them.


and we're back to balls again.

what is it with our crowd? LOL

we did intro each organ separately, given how much trouble we had with transition....so liver came first, then kidney, then spleen.....and that's what they've had other than rabbit organs which probably involve all of them, including brain and fish, which includes brain.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Try gutting a jack rabbit and accidentally popping the intestines! I wanted to die, my nose was burning off lol


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> and we're back to balls again.
> 
> what is it with our crowd? LOL



Apparently we're all sex-obsessed serial killers. :biggrin:




magicre said:


> we did intro each organ separately, given how much trouble we had with transition....so liver came first, then kidney, then spleen.....and that's what they've had other than rabbit organs which probably involve all of them, including brain and fish, which includes brain.



Good to know, Re - thanks! The Wiggles have been having no issues with liver, so I think I'll stick with slowly increasing that to the whole 5%, then move on to other organs. 

PS: Can we all take a moment to revel in the fact that I can say that my dogs are EATING ORGAN with NO PROBLEMS? :cheer2:


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I had pork kidneys but they didn't smell bad at all. Is it when you cut into them that they smell? I have cut into beef kidneys before but those weren't too bad. I feed the pork kidneys whole and Buck just slurps them down without chewing.


I agree - the beef kidney's we get does smell a bit like stale pee, but nothing horrible. Acutally, even the beef tripe we got we were able to chop up in the kitchen. There must be something wrong with my nose! LOL It did smell but I thought for sure I was going to have to do it outside. 

A little off topic - Copper had his first bits of beef heart yesterday mixed in with his ground bone-in chicken. I always leave him alone when he eats his ground meals so I can get ready for work. Came into the kitchen, bowl was empty, dog was happy, put the bowl in the dishwasher and went to work. Came home, went into the living room, let copper out, he went to one corner of the room and was sniffing, I go over and I find the remains of heart peices I gave him in the morning. Not just theere, but, placed in every corner, under the end table, and squished between a few couch and loveseat cushions!!!! I was grossed out, but I could not stop laughing. THh thought process he would have gone through to hide them all throughout the living room just amazed me. When we were dealing with the bulk order we got, we fed him heart peices to see if he would even eat it. He did and we were so happy. I just assumed he liked it then so I didn't think to make sure he ate it now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

VizslaMama said:


> I agree - the beef kidney's we get does smell a bit like stale pee, but nothing horrible. Acutally, even the beef tripe we got we were able to chop up in the kitchen. There must be something wrong with my nose! LOL It did smell but I thought for sure I was going to have to do it outside.
> 
> A little off topic - Copper had his first bits of beef heart yesterday mixed in with his ground bone-in chicken. I always leave him alone when he eats his ground meals so I can get ready for work. Came into the kitchen, bowl was empty, dog was happy, put the bowl in the dishwasher and went to work. Came home, went into the living room, let copper out, he went to one corner of the room and was sniffing, I go over and I find the remains of heart peices I gave him in the morning. Not just theere, but, placed in every corner, under the end table, and squished between a few couch and loveseat cushions!!!! I was grossed out, but I could not stop laughing. THh thought process he would have gone through to hide them all throughout the living room just amazed me. When we were dealing with the bulk order we got, we fed him heart peices to see if he would even eat it. He did and we were so happy. I just assumed he liked it then so I didn't think to make sure he ate it now.


That's so hilarious! You just never know what goes on in their brains, huh? Bet you had fun finding that all over the place 

I had a dog I would take to Long John Silver's when we had people come to look at our house we were selling - I'd hand him food in the back seat but not really watch him. About three weeks later, I found a giant pile of french fries stuffed into a corner of the seat. But apparently he liked the fish and hush puppies.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

xellil said:


> That's so hilarious! You just never know what goes on in their brains, huh? Bet you had fun finding that all over the place
> 
> I had a dog I would take to Long John Silver's when we had people come to look at our house we were selling - I'd hand him food in the back seat but not really watch him. About three weeks later, I found a giant pile of french fries stuffed into a corner of the seat. But apparently he liked the fish and hush puppies.


It was extremely fun. I have a terrible feeling this is not the last I have seen of the beef heart from yesterday's breakfast!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

VizslaMama said:


> It was extremely fun. I have a terrible feeling this is not the last I have seen of the beef heart from yesterday's breakfast!


yep, your nose will know


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Try gutting a jack rabbit and accidentally popping the intestines! I wanted to die, my nose was burning off lol


i simply do not wish to imagine that LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was doing some reading about what we give our dogs...and, apparently we are overdosing and overfeeding organs and supps....

and, now that i think about it, how much organ do they really need?

these are fat soluble vitamins...yes, i'm questioning the 10% thingie....

it's not as if they are defecated out or peed out...they are stored for use.

it would take five years to deplete the amount of vitamin a in a human.....gots to wonder what it would take for a dog.

my dogs now get liver one day, kidney the next, and thymus the next...so instead of getting a half inch cube of liver every day, they are now getting it every third day.

i get concerned with fat solubles.....it's not difficult to give too much.

so for those who are having problems...

try once a week for starts with liver and use chicken liver, since it's the mildest.....and then maybe move to twice a week....and that may be all they need.

just thinking out loud. i have no studies or anything with which to back me up.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I can take the smell of fresh or sat in the fridge for 5 weeks tripe, kidney and most anything. But if I smell liver, I throw up. I was forced to eat liver and onions as a child. It was so horrible, and the smell kills me. Its and instant affect. Raw liver luckily doesnt smell quite as bad as cooked. But its still one of those "eat it outside" or "make it disapear now" things.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have reduced liver also, to probably two days a week. I still give Snorkels alot of organs, but not as much liver.

Right now I have one dog that hasn't pooped at all today (Snorkels) and one dog that's pooped about 50 times (Parker). I wish I could get them to meet each other halfway.


----------

